# Really Enjoying Hapkido



## fcpsp (Sep 19, 2002)

I am about 2 months into my journey with hapkido and am getting so much out of it. The cerebral element to the art is as interesting to me (if not more) then the physical element. The use of body mechanics, positioning, leverage, and redirection of an opponent's energy is just astounding. These attributes are what makes this a great art for a smaller individual (such as myself (5'6, 145 lbs)) to take. I am really glad I happened upon this art. The school I attend also offers tai chi. Once I have my feet under me a bit more with hapkido, I will probably begin tai chi as well.

Matt


----------



## strider (Sep 19, 2002)

hi matt im glad your enjoying hapkido.  i just started hapkido about 2 1/2 months ago and have never regreted it.  cant stop i go to as many classes as i can possibly go to and try to help the school as often as time allows.  i love hapkido cant wait for class today.:asian:


----------



## Eraser (Sep 19, 2002)

fcpsp
SO glad to hear that you are enjoying your journey with Hapkido...  I totally understand what you mean by being the cerebral emement...  My instructor.. can say things.. or show us things.. that will keep me up most of the night thinking...
Even worse when our Kosho Ryu friends come to town.. and teach a class.. that's an all nighter for me.. lol
Have fun.. train with all your heart and strength that your body can allow!!:asian:


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Sep 20, 2002)

I have been in Hapkido For 3 1/2 Years now and I promise you that the wounderment has only just begun. Enjoy your training and be safe.


----------

